# MORE Nupro questions, please?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How often do you give Nupro? 
What benefits have you seen?
Have you stuck with it for a great length of time? 
If you stopped can you tell me why?
Have any of your sensitive tummy babies done well with this?

THANKS!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

*We give Nupro 4-5 times a week.
*I've noticed less shedding & a thicker/softer/shinier coat (especially in Matilda who has a crappy coat due to mild CDA). I've also noticed it helps Matilda better digest foods that typically give her indigestion. So when she has pork or other foods that typically give her issues...that is when I'll give the nupro. Seems to help!
*We've been giving Nupro for around 4 months.
*I did stop giving it to Maxie temporarily worried it may be giving him some allergy symptoms but it wasn't the Nupro so he is back on it.
*no sensitive tummy dogs here but nobody has had any issues with it at all.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks!

Ruby wants to switch completely to ZP but I'd like to transition her a bit more slowly. She ate the ZP (crumbled with her Fromm's Surf and Turf) out of the bowl and left her Fromm's. I mixed a teaspoon of Nupro with water and poured it over the remaining Fromm's and she gobbled it down. 

There was just the residue in the dish that I mixed it in, so I let Hope have a couple of licks. That is all for her, for now!

Well, Ruby just pottied while I am typing and it is perfect-perhaps we can switch her to ZP right now. I am just paranoid now about switching more slowly!

Thanks again.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We never had any troubles adding ZP in "cold turkey". Even when we had the stud for Mari here I switched him to ZP (with the breeders ok) for the week & he had absolutely no issues switching cold turkey either & he was on a poor quality kibble. I bet you wouldn't have any issues if you switched her right now.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I've used Nupro for Brody for over a year. Just recently (a couple weeks ago) I finished up our tub and switched over the prescription strength Missing Link supplement that Heather (Zoeysmom) suggested for alopecia. It really helped her Zoey regrow hair and since Brody is kind of a baldy (naked little neck, very sparse neck and tummy) I decided to try it and see if it made a difference in hair growth.

I have always LOVED Nupro and think it's a top notch supplement.

I am seeing some hair re-growth, just the beginnings of it but it is noticeable, on Brody's sides/tummy and inside his back legs which was really sparse. So I am encouraged and we'll see it fills in or if it's just a sprinkling of hair. 

I will alternate the Nupro and the Missing Link for now.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I give Nupro to Pip and it really seems to have helped with his digestion. He used to get nauseous fairly often, (he has a super sensitive tummy) but after being on nupro it really never happens now.

I also switched both Pip and Roo to ZiwiPeak (I mix it with their honest kitchen) and they took to it immediately with no issues. They never had runny poos or anything. I really think it's safe to switch them right on to it. At least it was fine for both of mine.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I tried to switch Asia cold turkey to Ziwi and it didn't work out so well for us, but it sounds like you have basically transitioned Ruby appropriately and you can probably complete the switch whenever you want 

How is Hope's tummy?

I use Nupro for our older 3 and Missing Link Vet strength for my LC babies. Since using the Nupro, I have seen marked improvement in Laurel's coat, the other two had healthy coats at first anyway so I haven't really noticed many changes in them. Since I feed raw I feel it is like an "insurance" policy just in case they miss anything. LOL lots of hardcore raw feeders don't feel it is necessary, but oh well  

Laurel gets 1/2 teaspoon 2x day, Trigger gets 1/4 teaspoon 2x day, Oakley gets just under 1/4 teaspoon 2x day. Bryco used to be on this supplement (he has a sensitive tummy) and never had any issues with it.

We have used it for about half a year now. The only reason the LC puppies are getting Vet Strength Missing Link instead of Nupro is because I have seen and read many places it helps with hair growth and I want my LC furry!! Nupro is more affordable IMO and is a great supplement.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, she is likely all vitamin-ed up this morning. I gave the little one a teaspoon of Nupro!! She liked it very much. I also gave her just ZP this morning and she plowed through her 1/3 cup!

I let Hope lick the bowl and no issue. Right now her stools are perfect! I really am eager to give her this especially if she remains long on the SD food. I may let her lick the little bowl again but will hold off to give her an actual "dose". She likes the SD food, she just eats so little of it but my husband said that she is fine and I worry too much-can you imagine?? haha!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi love hearing hopes stools are satisfactory good job karen


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

We've been using Nupro daily for 2 years now. My dogs have always been on excellent diets as long as they've been with me so I can't say that I've noticed changes that I can directly attribute to the Nupro. However I don't give Nupro to achieve a specific goal, I give Nupro from a "vitamin" supplement point of view I guess you could say, basically I use it to fill in the gaps to ensure they are not missing any vital nutrition from their diets. I give the Nupro with Joint Support which I prefer so that my pups get preventative/protective care for their joints throughout life. Missing Link is great too but I personally prefer the ingredients in Nupro more.


----------

